# Pasco OIS of a murder suspect trying to hurl large knife at police.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Newly released bodycam and dashcam footage from an officer-involved shooting near the intersection of S 6th Ave & W Lewis St shows the male suspect charging at police officers and attempting to hurl a large knife at them before he was shot. On March 13, 2022 around 11:40 a.m., an apparent fight broke out at this Downtown Pasco intersection and the suspect described as wearing a black jacket was said to be holding a knife. When PPD officers arrived, they made contact with a male victim with apparent stab wounds. He later died from those injuries. Pasco Public Information Officer Rigo Pruneda detailed the following interaction with the suspect, who was still at the scene when police arrived. “Officers attempted to contact the armed suspect as he was walking away. Officer Jones opened his patrol car door and the suspect approached him,” Sgt. Pruneda said. “Officer Jones shut his door and the male suspect struck the driver’s window with a knife. Officer Jones repositioned his vehicle and exited.” Footage released in the video shows this exact altercation in which the suspect threateningly approaches the patrol vehicle, cocks back, and lunges at the driver’s side window. “Pasco—he just stabbed my window with a knife. Give me the air,” the officer can be heard saying. The male suspect can be seen walking briskly and even jogging toward Officers Jones and McClintock as they repeatedly yell for him to “drop the knife.” When he finally approached the patrol vehicle—likely within a foot or two of the patrol vehicle and responding officers—the suspect can be seen cocking back to throw his knife at Pasco police officers. Distinctly, two gunshots can be heard piercing through the air as the suspect grabs his stomach, drops the knife and falls to the ground, screaming in pain. He was treated at the scene and transported to an area hospital, where he died from his gunshot wounds. Authorities have since identified this suspect as Gabriel Artz—a Pasco resident. According to Pasco Police Chief Ken Roscke, there are two investigations that will take place in the wake of this incident: One from the Tri-Cities Special Investigations Unit (SIU) and one from the PPD’s Professional Standard Division, which will launch an internal investigation that is independent of the SIU’s.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfect opportunity for a love tap with the push bar.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't understand why they had to shoot him. It's obvious he was throwing the knife TO them and about to surrender. He simply wanted to get close enough when he tossed it, they would be able to more readily obtain it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> I don't understand why they had to shoot him. It's obvious he was throwing the knife TO them and about to surrender. He simply wanted to get close enough when he tossed it, they would be able to more readily obtain it.


I concur with your findings.


----------

